# Important Information on Posting in the Life in Southern Maryland Forum



## somdadmin

*It is very important that when posting in this forum, you only post topics that are specific to life in southern Maryland. Please do not post topics that are more general news or would be better served in another forum.

Examples of appropriate topics:*

Traffic rants
Information on local businesses
General topics about living in this area
Major events or emergencies
*Examples of inappropriate topics:*

Religious or political viewpoints
State, National or International news
*Your cooperation is important in order for somd.com to continue to facilitate Free Speech in the Forums.*


----------



## vraiblonde

To clarify:

We are asking this ONLY in the Life in Southern Maryland forum, not the whole forum/all topics.  Rant away anywhere else, but please keep the Life forum to local information.


----------

